# Spare Tire Hole



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I would do it myself but some of you know that i have a full trunk sub enclosure. But when i was doing the subs, i saw that there is some wire or something running through the Spare Tire hole, would anyone be able to check it out to see what it is? 
Also would some one would be able to take a picture? i wanna see where the wires go so i would not cut them accidently. I will be trying to cut it from under the car, so i wont be able to see where the things are at on the inside. 

I wanna cut the whole thing out, but im afraid to cut some fires that is in there... 
I wanna cut it out because i need more space for my exhaust project. 

TIA


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i can almost guarantee that it's your ground wire


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i can almost guarantee that it's your ground wire


 Ground wires are over rated. Just cut the thing out  
A ground for what is my next question?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Not a ground it's a sensor for your EVAP system.

There is a large square box- some type of evap filter in that tire hump. You can remove it but you need to have the N80 (IIRC) plugged in. I have photos at home as this is something I've partially done.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

would i be able to move it?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You're going to end up with a CEL unless you have Uni stage 2 or BT software with deletes for the EVAP system. You're probably going to get an improper flow code. I have my sensor relocated to inside the car.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug post pics. I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

so wait i cant relocare it with our havin stage 2? 
how hard was the relocation?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug post pics. I have no idea what your talking about.


 here if u would look in your car ud see it.. my pic doesnt show it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> here if u would look in your car ud see it.. my pic doesnt show it


 My car is 200 miles away in my garage, otherwise I would


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry guys... I have two external drives with 1000's of pictures on them. I can't find all the pics from the EVAP removal project, but I did have the square filter thing sitting in my garage and found pics of my old sub setup. 

The square box thing sits in the spare tire hump. There's a plastic access panel you can remove from below the car to see/remove it. The sensor I'm talking about I don't have a picture of but it's in there too- that's what the wire is for. It runs across your trunk and through a rubber grommet in the spare tire hump. This square box has connections to the front of the EVAP system and the fuel tank vent system.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Got ya. Never really looked or saw that before


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

how hard would it be to relocate the EVAP?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

bump :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does any one got any pics of a fuel cell in the wheel well of a tt and some specs on what seize


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


>


 
Details! That looks perfect! Did you just chop the bump off, and build a drop-down cage for the sub?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

OP- Haldex controller wire also runs through that hole. 



01ttgt28 said:


> Does any one got any pics of a fuel cell in the wheel well of a tt and some specs on what seize


 I removed the EVAP, Cut out the spare tire well and built an enclosure for my IE twin 044 surge tank setup. I can post pics when I get home later.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Details! That looks perfect! Did you just chop the bump off, and build a drop-down cage for the sub?


 Thanks but I never actually finished that setup... What I did there was cut a circle out of the top of that hump and cut and MDF trim ring to silicone/bolt to it. Then screwed the sub into that. I was going to fiberglass the inside of the hump and the bottom closed then cover it with metal for environment shielding but I was told by many that using fiberglass in such a structural situation (and with RSS coilovers) that it would crack. Currently I'm going to remove the hump all together so I can build a larger ported box for a 10" sub in that area. Try to keep it flush to the floor and hidden. Plan on welding up the floor with sheet metal. I'm sure I'll post a big writeup with lots of pictures when the work is done this spring.

Note: with a 2" lift to the spare tire I was able to keep it on top of the sub with plenty of clearance.

OP: I never asked- what exhaust are you doing that's so large that you need to raise the rear floor up??


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Thanks but I never actually finished that setup... What I did there was cut a circle out of the top of that hump and cut and MDF trim ring to silicone/bolt to it. Then screwed the sub into that. I was going to fiberglass the inside of the hump and the bottom closed then cover it with metal for environment shielding but I was told by many that using fiberglass in such a structural situation (and with RSS coilovers) that it would crack. Currently I'm going to remove the hump all together so I can build a larger ported box for a 10" sub in that area. Try to keep it flush to the floor and hidden. Plan on welding up the floor with sheet metal. I'm sure I'll post a big writeup with lots of pictures when the work is done this spring.


 sounds nice. you'll get some good boom out of a ported box. i always wanted to put subs in the TT but i can't justify all the extra weight..... maybe i'll take the seats out


----------

